# Milk thistle for dbol



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm currently running a dbol only cycle and was told that if I take milk thistle extract (found in any good health shops) that it can help protect my liver, is this true? Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

I've heard that it can prevent liver damage but not repair, so yeah i'd imagine it might be good.

Tastes like **** in powder form though and it doesn't mix very well.

:thumbup1:


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

I would go with liv52 mate alot better IMO.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Milk thistle is a must with any oral mate


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Personally im always tending to not use liver support on cycle, for reasons that it will destroy any foreign bodies and unneeded toxins in the liver to provide a healthier and better liver etc

But included in that is your orals, it will most likely destroy a small mg % of the tabs. I tend to use liver support between all my cycles, this will include Liv 52 and MT.

The liver is the strongest organ in the body, and contrary to popular belief can take a big beating and will nearly always recover.

My view is that over 50% of the citizens in the UK drink on a daily basis in the evening, weather it be 2-3 glasses of wine etc, i dont drink on cycle, never have. If im cutting out alcohol, not scientifically proving this but im guessing it would be around the same toxicity as a short oral cycle etc.

With liver aid in PCT and further for several weeks im sure that it wont be harmful. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

A MUST with any oral steroid !!! Liv.52 is best


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Where do you find the cheapest place for milk thistle tabs are? Or liv52


----------



## rizlagreen (Oct 30, 2010)

i take liverforce can someone put up a link 4 liv52 so can c how much cost thanks


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

holland and barrett do a liquid milk thistle, sometimes on special offer. i use it in protein shakes, because neat it tastes horrid.


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

OJay said:


> Where do you find the cheapest place for milk thistle tabs are? Or liv52


I got mine from holland and barrett get the liquid form Iv been told that's the best one


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Liv.52 is milk thistle, soz bruv using my iphone can't give links


----------

